# Replacing Scanspeak 2904/7000 Voice Coil



## Luke/Peaandham (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi all,

Firstly anyone tries this at their own risk, it can be a little tricky.

Secondly voice coil assemblies can be purchased from Madisound for many Scanspeak tweeters but some they dont list on the site so you need to contact them, this was the case with this one. Infact im still actually waiting on the coils to arrive but I will show you how to open them.

So firstly, this is the infamous Scanspeak Revalator, its a fantastic tweeter that plays low and does it with authority.


The first step is to remove the phase plug, this is a little tricky because the phase plug is attached to the fabric with a clear adhesive or its a clear coating that is applied to the fabric and just so happens to get stuck to the bottom of the plug.

Now I used some pliers, a little bit of twisting motion, not too much as you may see it pulling up the fabric with it, after a little bit of time you should be able to get it free from the fabric and then it just pulls out.


Picture of the adhesive, note the spot on the fabric missing a coating.


Once that is done turn your attention to the three screws, you will need a torx security set to remove these.


Once those are remove it all splits into three parts.


I will update once my coils arrive but as I believe its just a chase of putting the new assembly on and closing it all up.


----------

